# Expat from Pakistan to Perth



## cisfsd (Feb 25, 2012)

Dear All

We are a family with two kids of 6 years and 6 month old. Planning to get study visa for 3 years for undergraduate course in ECU, Perth and dependent visa for spouse and kids.

The intake will be in July 2012 and will fly to Perth in May or June 2012.

Want to know what will be current monthly cost of living. A normal minimum possible living not a luxarious life.

Monthly Apartment Rent with 1 Bed plus living room.
Monthly Utility Bills, Electricity, Water, Gas
Monthly Grocery just for normal dishes
Local Travelling Expense

Expected monthly income for
Independent Financial Accountant
Computer Network Engineer

Would like to contact people in same criteria so we can meet and plan together. I am living in Faisalabad City. Can catch me at SkyPe with ID cisfsd


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear cisfsd;

As far as cost of living is concerned,you would be consuming in the range of 2.5K to 3K - hinging on your life style though.

Please check following for your residential arrangement:

Welcome to the Australian Homestay Network - Homestay Network

Best luck!




cisfsd said:


> Dear All
> 
> We are a family with two kids of 6 years and 6 month old. Planning to get study visa for 3 years for undergraduate course in ECU, Perth and dependent visa for spouse and kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## farhanvixx (Mar 30, 2012)

*moving to perth*

we are in a same situation , Pakistani moving to perth in june from Bahrain,
















cisfsd said:


> Dear All
> 
> We are a family with two kids of 6 years and 6 month old. Planning to get study visa for 3 years for undergraduate course in ECU, Perth and dependent visa for spouse and kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

farhanvixx said:


> we are in a same situation , Pakistani moving to perth in june from Bahrain,


Nice to know that and hope to meet you in Perth...

Thanks.


----------



## farhanvixx (Mar 30, 2012)

*rents and good suburb*

can some one help me with good suburb around 350 per week


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

realestate.com.au can help.


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

cisfsd said:


> Dear All
> 
> We are a family with two kids of 6 years and 6 month old. Planning to get study visa for 3 years for undergraduate course in ECU, Perth and dependent visa for spouse and kids.
> 
> ...


My Friend,


i will honestly advcie you to come alone and bring your family after some months. This will help you to settle in the Perth in a better way. Also you are coming on Student visa so kindly make sure about ur income b/c by law students are allowed to work 20 hours/week (i am assuming this only apply all over the australia). 

Do u have any friends in Perth?


Faisal


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

fmubarak said:


> My Friend,
> 
> 
> i will honestly advcie you to come alone and bring your family after some months. This will help you to settle in the Perth in a better way. Also you are coming on Student visa so kindly make sure about ur income b/c by law students are allowed to work 20 hours/week (i am assuming this only apply all over the australia).
> ...


Dear Faisal;

Is it a must to come alone?In what circumstances one should bring along the family?What if the concerned might be on PR?Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Faisal;
> 
> Is it a must to come alone?In what circumstances one should bring along the family?What if the concerned might be on PR?Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Dear Hassan,


It's really help to takes the thing in sustainable manner. If you live alone you can bear the tough time alone and family will not suffer as well as not adding financial constraint. i also come alone in Melbourne and InshALLAH bring my family next six months. Control my expenses and looking for suitable option for renting, housing etc. 


Faisal


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

fmubarak said:


> Dear Hassan,
> 
> 
> It's really help to takes the thing in sustainable manner. If you live alone you can bear the tough time alone and family will not suffer as well as not adding financial constraint. i also come alone in Melbourne and InshALLAH bring my family next six months. Control my expenses and looking for suitable option for renting, housing etc.
> ...


Dear Faisal;

It is very nice to know to your future plans....... Insha Allah you'll succeed..

Thanks.


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Faisal;
> 
> It is very nice to know to your future plans....... Insha Allah you'll succeed..
> 
> Thanks.


That's my advice to my other friends also. come alone, spend few months and bring your family. it's really help you for suitable settlement.



Faisal


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just for information, can anyone do a professional job of 20hrs a week on study visa?
say if i have 4 years of exp in my field, i could not get valid work visa and i used study visa path to enter into Australia, am i eligible to work in my field?


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

shafaqat309 said:


> Just for information, can anyone do a professional job of 20hrs a week on study visa?
> say if i have 4 years of exp in my field, i could not get valid work visa and i used study visa path to enter into Australia, am i eligible to work in my field?


My Friend, 

it's not possible, nobody will hire in your field unless u will be on PR or AU Citizen.
Company will get hefty penalty while hiring people on students visa.



Faisal Mubarak


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

cisfsd
have u move to perth. Alone or with family. plz share your experience so far


----------



## brainylisa (Mar 8, 2012)

*Problems of living abroad*

Settling into a new place is a tough job. Homesickeness is one thing that really affects you especially if you are coming alone. And the only way that keeps you going is to stay in touch with family back home. If you wish to call Pakistan absolutely unlimited, on super cheap call rates, try vopium's call pakistan package!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

lycamobile is what we use to call Pakistan from Australia it costs 29cent for flagfall and on top of that 3cent/min for mobile and 1cent/min for calling landlines.

Thanks.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

I want to ask my friends settled during last few months that if they r settled now ? Specially Job ?
What things r not the same they assumed before coming here ?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> lycamobile is what we use to call Pakistan from Australia it costs 29cent for flagfall and on top of that 3cent/min for mobile and 1cent/min for calling landlines.
> 
> Thanks.


Bismillah Walhamdulillah Was Salaatu Was Salaam 'ala Rasulillah

As-Salaam Alaikum Wa-Rahmatullahi Wa-Barakatuhu

Brother, I hope you are fine with the blessing of ALLAH(SWT) and doing well. Brother i will be coming soon to Perth. I need your valuable guidance and help about cheapest accommodation, mobile and internet connection local and international etc.If you don't mind, I would like to have your email id.


----------

